# Life Size Props In The Waiting



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

This is the first phase of life size props we have that are waiting in the garage for us to put out. The other props haven't been taken out of storage yet. The Frankenstein, Dracula, and Crypt Keeper are not left outside at night or exposed to bad weather of any kind. Our pneumatic prop seems to handle anything thrown at it, so we don't worry much about it. As for the Mummy, it was something my wife wanted and seemed like a good deal at Michael's using the 40% off coupon.



















This is the life size animated Witch we made about 3 or 4 years ago. It's amazing how badly she takes photos in normal lighting. Believe me, anyone that passes the house when she's activated, especially at night with proper lighting, thinks she's a person in costume. She's basically been the center-piece of our haunt. We give her bubbling and phrases to say when used. Her cauldron is internally lit with green and red halogen waterproof lighting. The stir stick has been driven by the same Dayton motor all these years. During the last few days of October she gets connected to our graveyard fog machine for an added fogging cauldron effect via a built in fog inlet located in the rear of the cauldron. Of course we'll have a full youTube video posted as soon as the complete haunt is set up.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Richie, ya got some real nice lifesize props there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job with those classics!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice props.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

You know.. I've never thought about getting a crypt keeper.. Nice! I'm not sure where to get one of my very own..


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice looking props, you'll have one more to add to it SOON!!!

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. A number of the props we have for Halloween we built, but obviously some we did purchase. Sometimes, as in the case of the Dracula, it wasn't cost effective to actually build one, not to mention what appropriate clothes would cost or even to track down for a good price. But we're pretty happy with everything.

HrdHeaded....The animated Crypt Keeper was a gift from my wife from around 1996-97. As far as I know, there were less than 100 made. She acquired it as a gift for me shortly after I hand built an animated life size Roswell Alien around 1996. She obviously approved of my new hobby at that time, which was building or acquiring all my favorite life size figures.

Hey PlayFX...I just came up with perfect life size hands for the head. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, what a great idea using a flame light for the witches cauldron! That must look great at night.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

hey Richie what is play making you?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> hey Richie what is play making you?


Hi there Blinky,

Play offered his skills to help me with a finished head so I can build a similar version of the Disney World Grave Digger or Caretaker. I also felt his fee was resonable. Please contact him for any detailed information.

I've been acquiring the components for the build. I don't think the animated prop PlayFX is helping me with will get finished for this year's Halloween, but I am building a much scarier version which will swivel at the hip as others have built here at this time and should be ready for Halloween. I just received several Lazy susan's from McMaster yesterday for both these builds. I'm also checking into a more lightweight lantern than one of my kerosene versions that we all modify for electric. You can see what a finished head looks like at this thread link below. You can also click it back to the first page to see how Play's work evolved.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7647&page=6


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Severin said:


> Wow, what a great idea using a flame light for the witches cauldron! That must look great at night.


Severin,

If you have a Witch, you MUST have a decent silk flame light. Believe me, it's the little details that make all the difference. The silk flame light shown has (2) 20 watt orange halogen's and does a superb job. Although it isn't shown in the photo, we add appropriate size logs and such around the flame light so it really looks like a fire burning. The flame light shouldn't be exposed to bad weather or morning dew. I usually get 2 or 3 years use out of these retail flame lights before having to replace the fan or just get another one. I've never had a bulb burn out either.

Here is a closeup photo from last year showing the cauldron fully set up. We had s Bucky's right arm animated to move up and down toasting a marshmellow in the Witch's fire..lol


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice Richie, one of these days I'll see it all in person!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I remember that head now that Play is making you its is X-o-lent gota Love him.
I just didn't know he was making the head for you ,cool.. remember to show pics when it is all set up.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

Your Frankenstein is really awesome ! Can't wait for more pics !


----------

